# Stress bei Alsa-install

## redbuller

hab bei meiner alsa-installation folgendes problem: bei 

                                     insmod snd-mixer-oss

kommt die fehlermeldung

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_file_add_R178f5b52

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_oss_info_register_R8df3789f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_find_id_R80e0febd

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_cards_R672d4746

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_verbose_printk_R49d4e4d1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_unregister_R75b98f1e

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_kcalloc_R4da9e78a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_free_entry_Rca34e4bc

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_notify_Rd3e2eef0

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_get_str_Rb213fe8b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_file_remove_R9a0991d3

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_create_card_entry_Rb7b55ab4

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_unregister_oss_device_Reb837c4f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup_R5dd3bf69

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_iprintf_R2f0b152f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_register_oss_device_R35b48f53

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback_R25c59073

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_get_line_R0a6fd27b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_info_register_Rd29d6ee7

sound-chip iss via82xx. wo zur axt kommen die ganzen unresolved symbols her?

hab auch stress mit apm.o, da gebbts auch unresolved stress . . .

hat jemand ne loesung?

ach so, sound-support als modul im kernel, der rest iss aus.

----------

## hopfe

Wie hast du dein ALSA umgewandelt? 

WEnn du es mit diesen Befehl machst 

```
env ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" emerge alsa
```

sollte er nur den Treiber für deine Karte installieren. 

Wenn du dich an dieses HOWTO dürfte die Installation kein Problem sein  :Smile: .

----------

## redbuller

ja klar ich hab nur den treiber fuer meine karte installiert mit 

env ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" emerge alsa

installiert. das howto habbich natuerlich vor mir liegen.

daran hab ich mich auch gehaltent, funktioniert ja sonst immer auch, iss ja nich mein erstes gentoo  :Wink: 

aber ich hatte noch nie huttel mit unresolved symbols . . .

also hat nix mit linke haende und doof und zu bumm um ein howto zu lesen zu tun  :Wink:  , sondern mit 

unresolved symbols

insmod snd-mixer-oss hab ich nur versucht weil der amixer net an den himmel will!

----------

## hopfe

Hast die Befehle mal versucht?

```
update-modules

depmod -ae
```

----------

## redbuller

jepp. guter tipp. wars aber nicht.

war einfach n fehler bei den modulen. 

das modul snd war nicht am himmel. warum auch immer.

dadurch wollte der amixer net.

und der rest auch net. 

iss gefixt.

vielen dank hopfe fuer die antworten.

----------

